# Unknown Ship?



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Looking for any help on identifying this Ship!
Any and all help very much appreciated!
Apparently has no actual name just a Number with possibly a T in front??
With thanks
Joller6


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Joller6
having blowen the scan up further It look somthing like 
TISA or TASA
Ray


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi details as follows;
TIBA 1938 5239 tgr Maats Vrachtvaart N.V. - Netherlands/Rotterdam
sold 1960 to C.D.Syropoulos/Grk
B/up Istanbul 25.5.72.
Details from Lloyds and Miramar.
Have confirmed profile in Merchant Ships 1959.

Best Wishes Alan.


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Thank you! 4 Alan!*

Hi Alan
Sorry for delay in reply,but have been busy!
Anyway many thanks for that info which really helped ,as from there i was able to get more info and a pIc of this Ships,which i have passed on to the person who was originally looking for it!
Many thanks
Joller6


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Glad to help Joller6 have a very merry (sweltering ?):sweat: Christmas.


----------



## Allan Wareing (Apr 23, 2006)

*unknown ships*

Hi all,
I have just been trawling through some of my old photos and came across the attached picture. Taken at anchor in Singapore in the mid 50's.
From memory she was almost certainly Dutch and a regular sight in Singapore. I am tempted to think she might be the Willhelm Reuys(spelling might not be right) or even the J.V.O. Anybody got any clues?
Regards,Allan


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Allan Wareing said:


> Hi all,
> I have just been trawling through some of my old photos and came across the attached picture. Taken at anchor in Singapore in the mid 50's.
> From memory she was almost certainly Dutch and a regular sight in Singapore. I am tempted to think she might be the Willhelm Reuys(spelling might not be right) or even the J.V.O. Anybody got any clues?
> Regards,Allan


Speaking as a landlocked anorak who has only ventured on the IOWight ferries . she looks like the BREMEN ex PASTEUR blt 1939 30400 tgr.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks more like the Pasteur soon to be Bremen to me 

Masts/crosstrees etc and the two samson posts/derricks aft are a perfect match.
According to Kludas from 1946 to '56 she was operating as a trooper so presume she was on a regular run to Indochina via Singapore at the time.

An excellent pic
Cheers
Frank


----------



## Allan Wareing (Apr 23, 2006)

*unknowm ship*



Cisco said:


> Looks more like the Pasteur soon to be Bremen to me
> 
> Masts/crosstrees etc and the two samson posts/derricks aft are a perfect match.
> According to Kludas from 1946 to '56 she was operating as a trooper so presume she was on a regular run to Indochina via Singapore at the time.
> ...


Thanks,Cisco and Frank. So it looks like she's Bremen or Pasteur depending on what the date was. I take it we are not talking about the Bremen which was on the transAtlantic run prior to W.W.2.
Again many thanks,Allan


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello Allen, 
After being bought by North German Lloyd in 1957 she was given a refit which saw her lose her two masts ( replaced by a monkey island mounted 'pole' and another stump further aft ) and she was given a fancy 'streamlined' funnel. Went onto Bremerhaven/New York service plus cruising.
Cheers
Frank
PS some comparative photos here http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/search.php?searchid=455378


----------



## Allan Wareing (Apr 23, 2006)

*unknown ships*



Cisco said:


> Hello Allen,
> After being bought by North German Lloyd in 1957 she was given a refit which saw her lose her two masts ( replaced by a monkey island mounted 'pole' and another stump further aft ) and she was given a fancy 'streamlined' funnel. Went onto Bremerhaven/New York service plus cruising.
> Cheers
> Frank
> PS some comparative photos here http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/search.php?searchid=455378


Bingo! Frank, Ive just done a comparison between Pasteur on that site and my pic and they are a dead match (down to the crowsnest on the foremast and the double boat stowage). I'm really impressed. I sailed in Shell Tankers from 1950 to 1957 and spent a lot of that time in the Singapore area and I took the photo in 1956 when I was Mate on the Bela.
You've really made my day
Cheers,Allan.


----------

